# platy sex ratio



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi i went to the LFS today and picked up some platys. This is virtually my first fish tank so I had to depend on the person working to give me the correct fish. (just want to mention that i have properly cycled my tank already). Anyways I asked for 2 females and 1 male for my 10 gallon tank. I couldn't really tell them apart at the store. But now that i got home Im almost certain I have 2 males and 1 female. Is this going to work? Or should i take a male back and get a female?

Also I think ive read that platys prefer brackish water. I picked up some aquarium salt at wal-mart(4 dollars cheaper than at pet store) and was wondering how much i should put in? 10 gallons

thanks


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

heh, thought of a few more questions...

My first question is if the 2 males wont be fine with 1 female... Could i get a different type of platy that could breed with the ones i have(sunset)? I saw some blue ones that were cool too.

The second question is... they seemed to have acclimated to my tank very quickly, but the are nipping at all my fake plants and ornaments? Is that normal? what are they doing


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

With my brief experience, I'll tell you what I've done.

I started with a 30 gallon and had 5 danios and 4 platys (1 male 3 females) I have used water straight from the tap for water changes, and have never added salt to the aquarium.

I have heard the same that Platy's like brackish water, but mine seem to be doing fine and two of the females have already had fry. 

Right now I have 11 platys of various sizes the 4 adults and a bunch of fry free swimming in the tank (well planted)

They all nip at the decorations, from what I understand they like veggies, and will take to eating alge wafers as well.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Platys like hard water, not brackish. 3 females to 1 male is the best ratio. In a 10 gallon tank, instead of returning the male, get 4 more females. YOu don't have to add the salt but 1tbsp per 5 gallons will work.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 4 females 1 male in my 55g. I have never added salt. Its mostly guppies and mollys that prefer salt/brackish. Save the salt though in case you need it to treat a disease. My platys devour the algae wafers I put in so you could give them some of those too. I've heard a good ratio for live bearers is 3 females to 1 male.


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

Good ratio however if you increase the male count you would be even more certain that somebody would be getting the itch with fish that small, I would have a hard time telling who has maturated. I am personally into the Koi which are a lot easier to get egg's out and scope. egg layers I would say 1 f/2m especially when your trying to contain your broodstock for prize winners


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

As everyone has been saying, don't worry about the salt. Save it for disease treatment. Platies, like many livebearers, like a bit of vegetable matter in their diet. They're probably picking at the plants to see if they can be eaten. As far as color is concerned, a male platy doesn't care what color his mate is, just that she is female. It's okay to mix colors as long as you aren't trying to breed a specific color. Oh yes, 3 to 1 is a good female to male ratio. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

My Platys all love zuccinni on a vegie clip, az well as the algae wafer. Really, it's hard to find something platys won't eat.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks for the info guys... here is what id like to do now

OK, I would like to get more fish for my tank... Here is what i was thinking 3 more platy females(for a total of 2 m / 4 fm... And then i want to get 3-4 cories, but i have ur basic aquarium gravel in tank...

my setup right now
10 gallon tank.. 3 ghost shrimp, 2m / 1 fm platy(stupid pet store guy...)

also do cories eat the detritus on bottom of tank... aka the stuff i clean up with gravel vac?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

that set up sounds good to me... the cories do not need gravel but some will disagree with me on that. 
No cories dont eat poop they eat excess food off the bottom but need to be feed in conjuction to that.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW, I didn't have time to go to petstore and get fish so my girlfriend volunteered to go. She went to go get 3 more female platys and I ended up getting another 2 males and 1 more female(which has some wierd looking fins.. :? )

so now i have a grand total of 4 males and 2 females in my 10 gallon tank.... Hopefully the males will spend enough time fighting to leave the females alone... :?

those petstore people are idiots...


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Watch the males, the weaker ones could get bullied & constantly chased off. I''ve found platys don't handle aggression real well, they get stressed & hide, not being able to come out & eat with the others. It can lead to illnesses.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Won't your LFS change some of the males to females?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

so far they seem to be getting along well, a lot better than the 2 male/1female original group was. They almost seem like a school of fish. Other than the occasional uninterested chase, no one seems to be getting bullied to much. I think im going to give it a few days and see what happens.


----------

